# Moving to Krabi(town) today....



## obyjuan (Sep 15, 2011)

I am a 46 yr old American moving to Krabi to take a teaching gig. Can you recommend any ex-pat meet up places or a good place to live. Just looking for a small studio or one bedroom apartment to rent for 6 months..I will be working in Krabi..I appreciate any advice.

Thank you


----------



## Olle (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello, 
We are a Dutch family with 1,5 year old son currently living in Bangkok but coming over to Krabi this Thursday to have a look to possibly live there.

I am curious about your findings so far.

Best,
O


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

i ll be in krabi next month.i ll try to relocate there with my girlfriend.
I am also curious about your findings so far.


----------

